# Gold Coast Amateur Brewing Competition 2018



## elronalds (11/3/18)

The Gold Coast Amateur Brewing Competition is on again this year and it's bigger than ever. Register your beers at https://www.gcabc.com.au/ and get a chance to brew a collab. beer with Black Hops. Cheers to all the sponsors helping out this year!


----------



## fdsaasdf (24/3/18)

Is the captcha on the registration page working at the moment? I just tried it on a couple of browsers with no luck.


----------



## elronalds (24/3/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Is the captcha on the registration page working at the moment? I just tried it on a couple of browsers with no luck.



Try again now, just fixed the issue.


----------



## lucasmac83 (4/4/18)

Is this open to extract brewers or just all grain?? Are there any drop off locations in or closer to Brisbane?


----------



## DazGore (4/4/18)

I will be posting some entries from Darwin, but can only find info from last year's competition.
I tried to send an email via the contact tab on the website, but the captcha is not working.
Basically all I'm chasing is the postal address and timeline.
Thanks
Darryl


----------



## elronalds (5/4/18)

lucasmac83 said:


> Is this open to extract brewers or just all grain?? Are there any drop off locations in or closer to Brisbane?



Doesn't need to be all-grain. Kits are fine. All entries must be handcrafted products, containing ingredients available to the general public, and made using private equipment by hobbyist brewers (i.e., no use of commercial facilities or Brew on Premises operations, supplies, etc.).


----------



## elronalds (5/4/18)

DazGore said:


> I will be posting some entries from Darwin, but can only find info from last year's competition.
> I tried to send an email via the contact tab on the website, but the captcha is not working.
> Basically all I'm chasing is the postal address and timeline.
> Thanks
> Darryl



I just tried the captcha and contact form at https://gcabc.com.au/contact and it worked. What error do you receive? You can send postal entries to the Burleigh Brewing warehouse (we had a few guys do this last year without issues). I'll need to double check some details on that though. Stay tuned.


----------



## elronalds (5/4/18)

lucasmac83 said:


> Are there any drop off locations in or closer to Brisbane?



Is Craft Brewer close enough for you for a drop off point or are you on the north side of Brissie?


----------



## DazGore (5/4/18)

elronalds said:


> I just tried the captcha and contact form at https://gcabc.com.au/contact and it worked. What error do you receive? You can send postal entries to the Burleigh Brewing warehouse (we had a few guys do this last year without issues). I'll need to double check some details on that though. Stay tuned.


I can't remember the error, tried it on the phone and the computer.
Basically went through about 4-5 times of the pictures only to then get the error.
I will just post to Burleigh Brewing once you confirm. 
Thanks


----------



## elronalds (5/4/18)

DazGore said:


> I can't remember the error, tried it on the phone and the computer.
> Basically went through about 4-5 times of the pictures only to then get the error.
> I will just post to Burleigh Brewing once you confirm.
> Thanks



PM me your email address and I'll reply with additional details.


----------



## munta (5/4/18)

Be keen to have a crack, only been doing kits and bits. But be cool to meet some other brewers and learn how to brew better beer


----------



## elronalds (10/4/18)

munta said:


> Be keen to have a crack, only been doing kits and bits. But be cool to meet some other brewers and learn how to brew better beer



Come along to the Gold Club meetings. Tomorrow night we have a meeting on, starts at 6PM at Burleigh Brewing. We hold meetings the second Wednesday of each month. Bring some beer along and the fellas will help you out with feedback.


----------



## DazGore (16/4/18)

@elronalds - did you find out more re posting of entries?

Thanks
Daz


----------



## elronalds (16/4/18)

DazGore said:


> @elronalds - did you find out more re posting of entries?
> 
> Thanks
> Daz




Yes, you can ship your entries to the Burleigh Brewing warehouse address but the package must arrive Monday 21st May - Friday 25th May 2018. You need to PM me your tracking number for any shipped entries. Entries need to be cleared marked for the GCABC and should have a note on them to be stored in the cold rooms.

For anyone wanting to ship entries, PM me for the shipping address..


----------



## Uyllii (20/4/18)

I have been unable to register today. I also tried on Wednesday.

I get this on submitting the registration form:


----------



## elronalds (20/4/18)

Uyllii said:


> I have been unable to register today. I also tried on Wednesday.
> 
> I get this on submitting the registration form:
> View attachment 112300



Can you please try again now after clearing your browser cache? The site should be working now, there was a server issue the other day which is now fixed.


----------



## fdsaasdf (21/4/18)

Uyllii said:


> I have been unable to register today. I also tried on Wednesday.
> 
> I get this on submitting the registration form:
> View attachment 112300


I have also been trying to register for a few days, using a variety of browsers the same issue occurs. The 502 error often occurs when a service on the web server is down or misconfigured.


----------



## elronalds (22/4/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> I have also been trying to register for a few days, using a variety of browsers the same issue occurs. The 502 error often occurs when a service on the web server is down or misconfigured.



Sorry, it looks like there was more than one problem on the server. Can you please try again and let me know if it works okay?


----------



## fdsaasdf (22/4/18)

Yes it appears to be working now. Also Hoppy Days wasn't appearing as a drop-off location until today - that's much more convenient for me


----------



## elronalds (22/4/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Yes it appears to be working now. Also Hoppy Days wasn't appearing as a drop-off location until today - that's much more convenient for me



Awesome! Thanks for letting me know it's working for you. Yeah, I only confirmed Hoppy Days as a drop off location last week and updated the site today for that drop-off (note that the Hoppy Days drop off location will be closing earlier than the other locations).


----------



## elronalds (14/5/18)

Just a reminder that the GCABC is getting closer and drop-off locations will be accepting beers from next week. Remember to register your beers at https://www.gcabc.com.au and you can view the different drop-off locations at https://www.gcabc.com.au/entry#drop-off-locations

Let me know if you have any questions or are keen to post your entries in.


----------



## Jonez121289 (15/5/18)

elronalds said:


> Just a reminder that the GCABC is getting closer and drop-off locations will be accepting beers from next week. Remember to register your beers at https://www.gcabc.com.au and you can view the different drop-off locations at https://www.gcabc.com.au/entry#drop-off-locations
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions or are keen to post your entries in.


I might be keen to post some entries, where to I send them to?


----------



## elronalds (15/5/18)

Jonez121289 said:


> I might be keen to post some entries, where to I send them to?


Just sent you a PM with details on shipping entries. Send me your email in the PM if you have further questions.


----------



## Gillman (16/5/18)

Is this something that spectators can come along to? Like a festival?


----------



## snails07 (16/5/18)

elronalds said:


> Let me know if you have any questions or are keen to post your entries in.



Hi, could you let me know the shipping address please? I have an entry to send.

Cheers


----------



## DazGore (16/5/18)

snails07 said:


> Hi, could you let me know the shipping address please? I have an entry to send.
> 
> Cheers


14 Alex Fisher Drive, Burleigh Heads, Queensland, 4220

Mark on the package that it's for GCAB, and to store in cold rooms. 
PM the tracking number

Daz


----------



## elronalds (16/5/18)

snails07 said:


> Hi, could you let me know the shipping address please? I have an entry to send.
> 
> Cheers


 PM Sent


----------



## Dan K (17/5/18)

I’ll be sending some entries via Post next week too. I’ll PM the tracking number once I do so... 

Cheers


----------



## Jonez121289 (20/5/18)

As the website currently seems not to be working, how do I label the bottles? What information has to be on there?

Cheers


----------



## elronalds (20/5/18)

Jonez121289 said:


> As the website currently seems not to be working, how do I label the bottles? What information has to be on there?
> 
> Cheers



What exactly isn't working for you? You can print your sheet of labels after you have entered them into the online system. If you need, please PM me a screenshot of the error.


----------



## elronalds (20/5/18)

Gillman said:


> Is this something that spectators can come along to? Like a festival?



No, only volunteers that are helping with stewarding or judging will be allowed. There will be nothing to do if you are not helping. The judging venue, Burleigh Brewing is closed as it's a private event.


----------



## Jonez121289 (21/5/18)

elronalds said:


> What exactly isn't working for you? You can print your sheet of labels after you have entered them into the online system. If you need, please PM me a screenshot of the error.


I could not login, similar error as previous posts had but seems to work now. All sent


----------



## elronalds (3/6/18)

Results are now available at https://www.gcabc.com.au/ Scoresheets are available at https://www.gcabc.com.au/entry#best-of-show

To locate your judging numbers (random 6 digit number) login to your account (My Account > Entries) and view your entries. * Note: Judging numbers won't be shown on a mobile device.* You can then locate your score sheets at the above link based on the judging number and the category.

*Champion Brewer 2018: Andrew Mahony*

1. Andrew Mahony - 44, 43.5, 41 - 42.83
2. Cary MacDonald - 46, 43.25, 38 - 42.41
3. Sam Middler - 44.5, 40, 39 - 41.16
4. Alex Taubert - 41, 39.5, 39 - 39.8
5. Andrew Leckie - 42.5, 39, 37.5 - 39.6
6. Scott Burnett - 41.5, 41, 36 - 39.5
7. Benedict Roth - 43, 38.5, 36 - 39.16
8. Paul Davidson - 43, 38, 34.5 - 38.5
9. Tony Van der Linden - 40, 39.5, 34.5 - 38


*Champion Beer 2018: Cary MacDonald (The Gold Club)*
21B6: White IPA: Specialty IPA - Great White Unchained (46 points)


----------



## fungrel (3/6/18)

Great feedback. 

Scoresheets used in the comp are much better than the older versions currently in use. Much easier to dial in any issues.


----------



## mahonya1 (4/6/18)

Rapid results. You guys run a slick comp. thanks all involved.


----------



## fdsaasdf (5/6/18)

mahonya1 said:


> Rapid results. You guys run a slick comp. thanks all involved.


Totally agree!


----------

